# Hauled a 13 year old rape victim last night.



## divinewind_007 (Jan 12, 2006)

Guy last night raped and assaulted the 13 year old girl I took to the hospital. The guy was 19 years old. This girl looked no older than 11. He raped her and beat her senseless. One of the saddest cases i have worked yet. luckily the police have him in custody. maybe he will meet a nice guy to do the same to him in prison. sorry to rant..just needed to vent.


----------



## Stevo (Jan 12, 2006)

>>>>>>>>>>a**hole !<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jan 12, 2006)

He should have his goods removed... all of them. do one of those tinkle from the finger tip type deals.   Ba*tard.. He'll rot in the bowels of heck.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 12, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> He should have his goods removed... all of them. do one of those tinkle from the finger tip type deals.  Ba*tard.. He'll rot in the bowels of heck.


 

100% Agreed, Couldn't have said it better myself. Divine, you got to let it out somewhere or it'll get you, glad you came to us 


Edit:freaking shift key


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 13, 2006)

TTLWHKR said:
			
		

> He should have his goods removed... all of them. do one of those tinkle from the finger tip type deals.   Ba*tard.. He'll rot in the bowels of heck.



Use number 27 for the Trauma Shears.

Effing *******!  Maybe somebody will intubate him and then give him a BVM with instructions that if he wants to breath, he better start bagging.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 13, 2006)

I say a rusty cheese grader....until it is shredded....

R/R 911


----------



## emtff376 (Jan 13, 2006)

that's sick.  (the crime, not the punishments).  All punishments sound reasonable to me.


----------



## firegal920 (Jan 15, 2006)

I find that the garlic press is a better cure, but not to worry...he will get his just rewards when he goes to prison...just make sure that your report is spotless...I had one of these and the attorney kept me on the stand for 3 days  :wacko: :glare:


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 15, 2006)

I say have his schlong cut off with a VERY VERY dull and rusty knife while he is still conscious and no sedatives, and then intubate him and give him the instructions that if he wants to breathe he'd better start bagging, then cheese grate his arms off, and finally let him die a slow and miserable death then he will rot in the bowels of hell.

-CP


----------



## Rangat (Jan 16, 2006)

6 months, 13 years- There's no end to people's savageness.


----------



## coloradoemt (Jan 16, 2006)

divinewind_007 said:
			
		

> Guy last night raped and assaulted the 13 year old girl I took to the hospital. The guy was 19 years old. This girl looked no older than 11. He raped her and beat her senseless. One of the saddest cases i have worked yet. luckily the police have him in custody. maybe he will meet a nice guy to do the same to him in prison. sorry to rant..just needed to vent.


 
Some people just suck beyond any measure of sucking....:sad:


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 16, 2006)

That's why I couldn't be a cop. Jay deals with these guys every night, has to feed them, make sure they don't escape, kill themselves, etc...I'd have a hard time allowing them to eat. 

Grant it, the cops aren't real nice to them either, they look for an excuse to do something to these guys, but still...I couldn't deal with it.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Jan 17, 2006)

I had to arrest a 23 year old male that raped a 9year old about 2 years back... I was told I couldnt let my personal feelings get in the way of the conviction.

My cure? take a drinking straw shove it down the hole of his prick, fill his prick slowly with salt as you lift the straw up so it fills the entirity of his shaft.. make sure to clean with rubbing alcohal after....

second solution...

metal radio antennea and 9 volt battery slip the anteanna down said orfice attach copper wires and battery.. rinse with rubbing alcohal and repeat.

they say since its a mental condition that even removal and castaration doesnt cure, they will find other objects to use (sex offenders that is) so why remove it?? just torture the hell outta em Im all for corporal punishment


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 17, 2006)

Excellent suggestions. I've always been a fan of removing the "tool" and leaving the desire so they can't do anything about it. Unfortunately when it comes to rape it usually has nothing to do with sex. So personally my best solution is a firing squad.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Jan 17, 2006)

I got a better one - hang em up on the wall spread eagle then shove a rusty pipe up their rectums shove it in there hard and twist it around and let em scream and beg for mercy, then repeat with a rusty knife cut up their insides and then cut off their schlong with the same knife and I bet they wont want sex for a VERY VERY VERY long time.

-CP


----------

